# Canon Australia Releases Canon XC10 4K Video Sample



## apacheebest (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Canon Australia today released a 4K video Sample Clip from its Latest Camera Canon XC10.

The XC10 is a compact, lightweight video and digital stills camera that brings professional 4K quality to aspiring filmmakers and enthusiasts. Inheriting many of the Cinema EOS range’s features, the XC10 offers incredible recording versatility and is the ideal solution as a small, stand-alone camera for independent film makers or the perfect accompaniment as a supporting camera in larger productions.

You can watch the Video Clip here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbTd5DbSk_g

Happy 4K Video Shooting.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 8, 2015)

Aspiring filmmakers and enthusiasts don't already have professional 4K quality available right now? ???


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 8, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Aspiring filmmakers and enthusiasts don't already have professional 4K quality available right now? ???


The price is a little higher than I expected, but the capabilities are also higher than competitors.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

I wish this had a better "fixed" lens that was not variable aperture, or had the ability to swap lenses. Even if they somehow "restricted" this camera to just EF-S lenses, I think I would be more interested. Price is decent, probably around $2500 USD. So is this Canon's vision of improving the XA20/XA25 with 4K, or will they have something more geared towards that as well?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 8, 2015)

At $ 2400 / £ 1600 this will sell to amateur filmmakers who would want 4K and reasonable ease of use. The biggest hindrance is the cost of CFast cards Amazon UK lists Lexar 64GB cards at £ 226 and the new 256GB card at £ 745! 
Card readers are cheap enough but be prepared to add considerable storage & upgrade the PC/Mac Tower.


----------



## gsealy (Apr 8, 2015)

I watched the demo video. Seems like a lot or moire showing up.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 8, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> At $ 2400 / £ 1600 this will sell to amateur filmmakers who would want 4K and reasonable ease of use. The biggest hindrance is the cost of CFast cards Amazon UK lists Lexar 64GB cards at £ 226 and the new 256GB card at £ 745!
> Card readers are cheap enough but be prepared to add considerable storage & upgrade the PC/Mac Tower.


I think a lot of people will opt for an external recorder or combo recorder/screen like the Atomos Ninja.


----------

